# New Smyrna Marlin



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

My roommate's dad went out on their 32' albemarle on Sunday. Snagged a 60 something wahoo, a schoolie dolphin, and this nice blue they estimated around 350+. Pulled it into the boat to sew in a satellite tag. We all know everyone's feelings regarding pulling a marlin into the boat, so we don't need this thread derailedbecause ofyou guys. Enjoy the pictures


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice pictures, thanks


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Curious...where did you snag this beauty? Good job!!! If close to Pensacola,then the time is near...get ready for Team Manfish


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

manfish-the location (rough) is in the subject line (new smyrna).

but, even if we had snagged this around the orange beach area, i would have given one of two locations: either "down to the east" or "down to the west."


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish but curious, didn't they have a transom door to pull it through or was it not big enough? Either way awesome fish.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats to that fishing team... looks like they landed a great fish on 50lb tackle


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody, stop playing with my emotions!!!! I'm ready for Team Manfish tofight a blue in the new boat!!! Offshore temps are looking good!!! How did yall do the last time you went out?

Bob


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome pics Woody.... when we going fishing?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i could have sworn that boat had a tuna door on it, but i guess not. not sure

VS-i gotta fish the invitational this weekend on _PrimeTime

_bella-we're going this weekend. will let you know how we do. i've been busy at school


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the killer :takephoto That is just awesome!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/16/2008)*i could have sworn that boat had a tuna door on it, but i guess not. not sure


Doesn't the top, first, picture show a tuna door? Looks kind of small though


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

So don't they run water over the fish's gills to keep the fish alive as they are sowing the tag in? I'm all for pulling a fish in to stick a sat tag in it, if it will help us to learn more about them. I'm asking because I've seen that done to a bluefin on a video.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wasn't on the boat, dont know. makes sense though to shove the raw water washdown down his throat.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pic's Woody!!! thanks for sharing them!!!:clap:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/17/2008)*wasn't on the boat, dont know. makes sense though to shove the raw water washdown down his throat.


you're fishing the invitational and are home on the computer by 4!!!!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

They have internet on the boat.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man that is outragous !Thanks for sharing..:bowdown


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/16/2008)*i could have sworn that boat had a tuna door on it, but i guess not. not sure
> 
> . i've been busy at school


I didn't know Auburn's coloring books took that long to complete!okeoke

Just kidding Woody, Nice pics!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the only colors you need to worry about pertain to your face after i am thru with it-black and blue, caspr

hollar at me this weekend. havent heard from you in a few weeks


----------

